# Are there any bait and tackle shops that have live bait in mb?



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I wanted a plan b if i cant catch bait in the sloshes. Do the berkly live work good. They look good but very expensive.:fishing::beer:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

just keep some frozen, creek shrimp in ur bait tray. perry in MI sells live bait. Most tackle shops sell live mud minnows. berkley gulp/gulp alive is good to use as a lure. I still do not use them as cut bait on the bottom


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A small piece of shrimp on a small hook should catch spot, croaker, whiting, small blues, ect, or a sabiki rig by the piling should catch you grass shad, menhaden, small blues, ect. All will work fine for cutbait. 
Eugene Platts Seafood, Fish Monger Seafood, Garden City Bait and Tackle, Perry's Bait and Tackle all usually have live mud minnows. Perry's will have a lot more variety when they're in season (fleas, finger mullet, live shrimp, ect).


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Ive tried the shrimp but the pins are always goin for it. 
Nottin to stop the pins from bitin, ive used cut up pins and caught other pins with it.Lol :Fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> Ive tried the shrimp but the pins are always goin for it.
> Nottin to stop the pins from bitin, ive used cut up pins and caught other pins with it.Lol :Fishing:


just one of those thing with fishing- u might go through 2 dozen pinfish b4 catching something decent. overall shrimp is the most effective bait to attract all species. problem with gulp is that the pinfish will attack it too. pinfish usually will not attack a live baitfish (once its dead, its pinfish feast)


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> Ive tried the shrimp but the pins are always goin for it.
> Nottin to stop the pins from bitin, ive used cut up pins and caught other pins with it.Lol :Fishing:


 Then use bigger pieces of bait and a bigger hook.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

They just nibble it off.


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

The bait shop right infront of the swing bridge in socastee has live bait. I think it's called sawkastee bait shop. Not sure though.


----------

